# Who needs silicone hoses anyways?!



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Why waste money on expensive silicone hoses when you can do this?!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha quality.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: I like the sour cream and chives ones..


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Omg I actually burst out laughing, I was expecting a garden hose or something, not a bloody Pringles can! :lol:


----------



## teknobod (Feb 2, 2014)

And they've fitted it the wrong way round!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------

